# Yea hi...



## Tyester (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm like new here or something?


And I don't wear makeup. thx.


----------



## Janice (Apr 22, 2005)

welcome I<3URMOM! Glad to have you here @ specktra!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 22, 2005)

welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 22, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 2, 2005)

Welcome!!


----------



## user2 (May 2, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------

